# Fur Auction**Colorado**



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

All you forgetful folks (Wow!!! I could have had a V-8).lol.

The Colorado Trappers Assoc.fur action is set for Feb 9th and 10th 2012. The auction will again be held at the Lincoln County Fairgrounds in Hugo Colorado.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tell Coloradocat I said "HI" then step on his toes for me...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Tell Coloradocat I said "HI" then step on his toes for me...


 Ya really YD, you're being too nice!!


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Hope the sale goes well. I put a bunch of coyotes on there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Are guys selling last season's fur? Wondering why they would do it before the main furbearer seasons end?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's been a question I've asked for a few years now. The last time I asked a CTA member, the answer was "that's the way it's been for a while" and then just a blank stare.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> That's been a question I've asked for a few years now. The last time I asked a CTA member, the answer was "that's the way it's been for a while" and then just a blank stare.


Interesting.... well thanks for the info.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

El Presidente strikes !


----------



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

The fur auction in Colorado used to have two sales. One in early January and one in February/March. When the fur market crashed and the volume of fur went down, they began to have one sale. This sale was held in early January. At some point, the sale date was moved to the second week of February. This time frame is still used.

As to why: This week is what we have found works out best. I say that as the fur auction manager for several years. I am not the current manager because my work schedule would not allow me to continue. To have a fur auction in the Western U.S. you have to coordinate with other sales so that buyers do not have to choose between sales. Hopefully you understand that buyers are important. The majority of furs to be harvested should be harvested by this time as well. Coyote and raccoon furs are losing quality fast as they become rubbed. Bobcats and badgers are good to great still. Also, by being at this time and not later, we get more fur as some furtakers would find other outlets for their fur if our sale was a month later. Historically, although I don't believe it to be as true as it once was, coyote prices generally peaked at about this time as well. Now, the market fluctuates much more. This sale has been on both sides of prices rising or falling but generally has been high as compared to other western state sales.

I realize that there are some on here who have personal issues with members of the CTA that probably will find ways to attack this as well. However, for those without such biases, maybe this will shed a little more light onto the reasons than "The last time I asked a CTA member, the answer was "that's the way it's been for a while" and then just a blank stare."


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

alann said:


> The fur auction in Colorado used to have two sales. One in early January and one in February/March. When the fur market crashed and the volume of fur went down, they began to have one sale. This sale was held in early January. At some point, the sale date was moved to the second week of February. This time frame is still used.
> 
> As to why: This week is what we have found works out best. I say that as the fur auction manager for several years. I am not the current manager because my work schedule would not allow me to continue. To have a fur auction in the Western U.S. you have to coordinate with other sales so that buyers do not have to choose between sales. Hopefully you understand that buyers are important. The majority of furs to be harvested should be harvested by this time as well. Coyote and raccoon furs are losing quality fast as they become rubbed. Bobcats and badgers are good to great still. Also, by being at this time and not later, we get more fur as some furtakers would find other outlets for their fur if our sale was a month later. Historically, although I don't believe it to be as true as it once was, coyote prices generally peaked at about this time as well. Now, the market fluctuates much more. This sale has been on both sides of prices rising or falling but generally has been high as compared to other western state sales.
> 
> I realize that there are some on here who have personal issues with members of the CTA that probably will find ways to attack this as well. However, for those without such biases, maybe this will shed a little more light onto the reasons than "The last time I asked a CTA member, the answer was "that's the way it's been for a while" and then just a blank stare."


Very good info to have. Thanks a lot for chiming in here. I guess it makes a lot of sense. I only chase cats and will be after them until the last day of Feb. and won't have the last of them tagged until the first week of January so i'll need to find another place to sell mine.

We appreciate the response though. Very helpful.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's an explaination that makes sense and thank you for that.

As far as having personal issues with any member of the CTA could not be farther from the truth. My issue stemed solely from a post placed on this forum. *I stated my view and had moved on. *I just wish everyone else was able to do the same.


----------

